# Spectrum-CyclesTandem SS 29er



## telenick (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought this was very, very cool.

Spectrum-Cycles


----------



## truman (Mar 23, 2004)

I concur in your assessment of this.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Heck, should have made it a 69'r. Haha, just kidding! Very trick indeed


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks like it has S&S couplers too!

Very nice!


----------



## PaMtbRider (Jan 27, 2004)

I saw parts of this bike being built this spring. My wife had a custom Spectrum road bike built by Tom Kellogg over the winter. The work that Tom and Jeff do in their Barn is simply amazing. Unfotunately when I asked about a custom mountain bike they had no interest in building one.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm guessing that's "S[&]S" 29er and not "S[ingle] S[peed]" 29er? I can't see the dropouts well enough to tell if they're horizontal or have a derailleur hanger or what. Though I do see the multi-speed hub...

Looks rad, especially with the lugs which must all be custom made for this beast.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Feldy, go to the linky so handily provided and you'll find all answers.












































Its a SS as in single speed.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Beautiful craftsmanship - but imo, i think the paints a little bland!!! with all those beautiful lugs and couplers a two tone paint scheme would have a much classier look.


damn i want one!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Link, smink.

Yeah, that takes the cake for weirdest bike (not in a bad way), methinks.


----------

